# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E10

## Izual

Ce soir, à 20h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E10 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui ont raté les liens, voici les chaines Youtube recommandées par les présents à cette émission pour vous occuper en période confinée :

https://www.youtube.com/user/alfabusa

https://www.youtube.com/user/jimako123

https://www.youtube.com/user/ContraPoints

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtG...P4F3rgI9PldI9g

https://www.youtube.com/user/higher1983

Je vous laisse retrouver qui a conseillé quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Vader_666

Merci Ruvon, c'est top !

----------


## Lezardo

Le replay de l’émission est dispo et c'est top, malgré le confinement de toute la rédac. J'ai passé un bon moment merci à tous. Sauf Ackboo qui crache sur GTA IV  :Emo:  l'aura lumineuse qui l'entourait dans mon esprit s'est soudainement assombri.

----------


## taxalot

Quand j'ai lu que vous faisiez une émission en visio-conférence, j'ai été plus que sceptique et je n'ai pas pris la peine de regarder le direct. 

Au final, j'ai regardé le replay et j'en suis plutôt heureux. C'est sur que l'on y perd un peu, mais le tout a plutôt bien fonctionné, et ce grâce à une bonne technique, une bonne ambiance qui reste inimitable, et des bons sujets.  Merci sincèrement pour ces deux heures de détente ; nous en avons bien besoin en ce moment.

----------


## Antifolk

Hello, en cours de visionnage.

C'était quoi le test de Kahn à base de "Broaaaaah" sur 1500 caractères ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

C'était la preview d'un Moto GP : https://9gag.com/gag/a449Rvv/french-...p-13-canard-pc

----------


## Antifolk

Merci beaucoup Taï Lolo

----------


## Sonny Jim

[Du compliment]
Merci pour l'émission et pour votre boulot, cette formule bricolée à la McGyver est sobre, efficace, et super agréable à suivre...
[Une taquinerie]
... et en toute sincérité, je préfère cette formule à l'ancienne, qui faisait assez ersatz de show TV old-school.

----------


## jeanviens

Un grand merci et bravo à monsieur Chat pour la qualité technique de l'émission, c'était top !

----------


## pitmartinz

Moi j'ai juste pas compris pourquoi Sebum utilisait son sèche cheveux pendant tout le live... 
 ::ninja::

----------


## KatalinaU

Merci pour le replay. Excellente émission !

----------


## Erokh

> Moi j'ai juste pas compris pourquoi Sebum utilisait son sèche cheveux pendant tout le live...


Perso j'ai eu l'impression qu'il voulait bouffer l'étoile noire, chacun ses références  ::P:

----------


## SFK94

super émission, bravo ! franchement, pour du "bricolé" c'est du travail de pro pour moi ! Je conseillerais bien au boss d'augmenter le Chat, le nouveau Pat Le Guen si c'est le réalisateur derrière tout ça :-) 
et un plaisir de retrouver Ackboo en grande forme  :;): 
allez, je vous soutiens tout de suite en me réabonnant au CPC online parce que oh hé hein bon, c'est mérité et c'est le moins que je puisse faire (littéralement).

----------


## kikrok

Bonne émission, bravo! Ca fait du bien de vous écouter durant le confinement!

Et félicitation à Mr Chat, la technique est nickel.

----------


## LeLiquid

D'accord avec mes petits camarades ! L'emission était chouette, et la technique au top. Je m'attendais à un truc bourbier mais pas du tout ! Bravo à l'équipe et à M.Chat.

----------

